# GALS for food



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

hey guys im thinking of breeding gals as a cheap food source for my reps
was just wondering how fast they grow, how often they lay and could they eat the eggs aswell as the gals themselves


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

iDomino said:


> hey guys im thinking of breeding gals as a cheap food source for my reps
> was just wondering how fast they grow, how often they lay and could they eat the eggs aswell as the gals themselves


Apparently they breed like mad and grow quickly. I had some, but they didn't! Mind you, I also had some dubia roaches which grew but didn't breed as well.

Yes, they can eat the eggs (or would if you got any:bash


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Jeffers3 said:


> Apparently they breed like mad and grow quickly. I had some, but they didn't! Mind you, I also had some dubia roaches which grew but didn't breed as well.
> 
> Yes, they can eat the eggs (or would if you got any:bash


You must be the luckiest person I know!
Mine won't STOP breeding!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

angelgirls29 said:


> You must be the luckiest person I know!
> Mine won't STOP breeding!


That gives you a very good reason to get a Pink tongued skink. :whistling2:
If you lke them. :2thumb:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

what are GALS


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Giant African Land Snails?


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

McToons said:


> Giant African Land Snails?


I KNEW THAT :no1:


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

My son has his adult gals with his whites tree frogs and giant millipede in an Exo terra and the gals breed every few weeks and lay about 150 eggs each I just leave the young to grow up In the viv so they don't ground quick as they would if u split them. I have seen the whites eating the small gals. If you feed the gals and give the cuttlefish to eat the young grow super fast.  I know bts will eat them but not sure about other reps!


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

McToons said:


> Giant African Land Snails?


Thank :censor: you cleared that up.....Thought he was throwing little girls in with his reptiles as food :lol2:


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Are GALs easy to keep? I used to rear normal garden snails for my BTS and he used to love them, but since moving, I havent gotten around to starting a collony of tasty things for him.

Will anyone be selling some at doncaster?


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

If you'd asked last night, I could've sent you some eggs :bash:
:lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

i tried to buy 15 adults the other week from some lassie up here but i balls things up and let slip what i was going to be using them for lol 
she didnt appreciate that they were going to be lizards lunch and was told she will only sell to experienced gals keepers lol

so if your ever away to by them to use as a feeder for your lizards dont mention it til you at least have them in your hand and on the way out the door :lol2:


----------



## scalestails&shells (May 29, 2011)

Adults don't seem to be that easy to come by, unfortunately, but you can get smaller ones from ebay if you're willing to be patient and wait for them to grow to start your colony. There are actually a couple of adults on ebay at the moment, but the bidding's going a tad higher than I'm willing to pay.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

My mate just filled a cricket tub with gals eggs. I'm tempted to keep some instead of feeding them to the beardie


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> so if your ever away to by them to use as a feeder for your lizards dont mention it til you at least have them in your hand and on the way out the door :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Being completely ignorant to GALS...

I'm guessing it's only the eggs you can feed to your reps (assuming Beardie sized)?

How big are said eggs? Toying with the idea of getting just a couple of these for a few extra treats for my beardie.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

McToons said:


> Being completely ignorant to GALS...
> 
> I'm guessing it's only the eggs you can feed to your reps (assuming Beardie sized)?
> 
> How big are said eggs? Toying with the idea of getting just a couple of these for a few extra treats for my beardie.


na mate a beardie would get through a few decent sized gals shells and everything is no problemo for a hungry greedy beardie : victory:


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Shells too?

That's kinda a relief, wasn't relishing the idea of getting the "meat" out for him....

Well it's a future thought anyway...


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

McToons said:


> Shells too?
> 
> That's kinda a relief, wasn't relishing the idea of getting the "meat" out for him....
> 
> Well it's a future thought anyway...


oh yeah shells wouldnt be a problem for them obviously they couldt take anything to big but really beardies will eat anything thats food size no matter what it is and as long as it moves. iv even saw beardies take on geckos on you tube but thats those americano's for you : victory:


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

so a bearded dragon can eat GALS with there shells on?
also how much are eggs worth?
and can a PTS liive of these as a leopard gecko could crickets


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

MaMExotics said:


> so a bearded dragon can eat GALS with there shells on?
> also how much are eggs worth?
> and can a PTS liive of these as a leopard gecko could crickets


In the wild snails and slugs make up the majority of a Pink tongued skinks diet. As extras you can also offer them a small amount of LEAN beef mince and earthworms.


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> In the wild snails and slugs make up the majority of a Pink tongued skinks diet. As extras you can also offer them a small amount of LEAN beef mince and earthworms.


 so earth worm and GALS be ok?


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

YES lol


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

iDomino said:


> hey guys im thinking of breeding gals as a cheap food source for my reps
> was just wondering how fast they grow, how often they lay and could they eat the eggs aswell as the gals themselves


I just got my self 5 adult gals so I have been reading up on them and from what I have read there are 3 different types of gals.....
One type lays 400 eggs at a time and another type lays 6 eggs at a time so I think on a lot depends on what species you get.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah I've got a few hundred eggs so know I have the good ones lol


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

If anyone wants to get rid of some I've got several skinks that would be interested!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

imginy said:


> I just got my self 5 adult gals so I have been reading up on them and from what I have read there are 3 different types of gals.....
> One type lays 400 eggs at a time and another type lays 6 eggs at a time so I think on a lot depends on what species you get.


There are lots and lots of different species/subspecies of GALS
For feeders you really want A. Fulica as they produce loads of eggs and are really easy to take care of : victory:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Tried the beardie with gals eggs and gals. He ain't interested in them. Might try again while I'm actually feeding him. I'll let you know if he takes them


----------

